# First Wort Hop Additions



## Let's Brew Beer (17/3/17)

Have seen this option in Brewers Friend when making a hop schedule but what is exactly does it mean? does it mean adding hops to the mash? anyone out there do them? and what exactly does it bring to the beer?


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/3/17)

FWH is adding post mash and preboil.

It should be done when you transfer to the kettle for boil, temp should be <85c

It will round out the bitterness and also carry over some hops oils for aroma.


----------



## manticle (17/3/17)

http://beersmith.com/blog/2008/03/17/the-first-wort-hop-beer-brewing-techniques/


----------



## Lionman (3/4/17)

I have done this a couple of times now with good results.

I have a single vessel brewery so after mash out I lift the grain, add hops in under the malt pipe and then fly sparge.

I leave the hops in all the way to the cube, and filter them out between the cube and the FV.


----------

